# Panagia Soumela (Lady of Mann) up for sale??



## kev36630 (Sep 3, 2010)

Can anyone confirm this? Apparantly SAOS her owners have gone bust???

I have seen no movement from her on Marine traffic for a long time??

She should never have gone there!!!

Thanks

Kev


----------



## kev36630 (Sep 3, 2010)

Just stumbled across this list of suspended vessels, Panagia Soumela is on there.

http://www.hrs.gr/pdfs/ships_suspended_site.pdf

I wonder ????


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

oops bye bye


----------



## rcnt (Apr 6, 2008)

Panagia Soumela is laid up at the port of Alexandroupoli with other ships of SAOS, Nona mary (monaco) ,Samothraki (Viking voyager ) and Thessaloniki (Ferry Tokyo)


----------



## Dave1970 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Lady of Man Lost*

Unhappy to report that the former Lady of Man has been sold for scrap. She is currently on her way to the breakers yard in Greece.


----------

